# TPB will stop torrents files, shift to 'magnet Links'!



## vaithy (Jan 15, 2012)

worlds Biggest Torrents linking site 'Pirate Bay announced it is moving from serving torrents files, to 'magnet links' linking..*torrentfreak.com/the-pirate-bay-will-stop-serving-torrents-120112/ 

As copyright holders bring more pressure on Peer-To-Peer sites, they get progressively more decentralized. Relying on hashes instead of torrent files is just the next step in bittorrent's evolution.
Instead of offering up files, The Pirate Bay will be offering up links, just like Google.
So what do you think, whether 'pirate bay ' goes to the way of KAZA or mininova.. or it can be survived without Torrents  ? whether any other alternative available ?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 15, 2012)

Whether torrent or magnet links. It doesn't matter how it works, it should just work.
No matter how much efforts copyright holders may put in, there will always be the ways to circumvent it.


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 16, 2012)

the only problem will be the limited amount of magnet links that we have currently.
i expect their number to grow now.

good move by tpb, now mpaa wont be able to touch them, xD


----------



## RahulB (Jan 16, 2012)

It is great that Piratebay goes to Magnet Links, think about it, nothing happened when they shut down their tracker. Considering that we now have DHT and PEX torrent files really don't make any sense because they function around trackers which frankly have become obsolete since DHT came into being. Also it would mean lower data requirements for TPB. Possibilities are enormous, like we all can carry the entire TPB on pen drives considering we will have only magnet links. TPB has defaulted to magnet links BTW already.


----------



## sygeek (Jan 16, 2012)

RahulB said:


> It is great that Piratebay goes to Magnet Links, think about it, nothing happened when they shut down their tracker. Considering that we now have DHT and PEX torrent files really don't make any sense because they function around trackers which frankly have become obsolete since DHT came into being. Also it would mean lower data requirements for TPB. Possibilities are enormous, like we all can carry the entire TPB on pen drives considering we will have only magnet links. TPB has defaulted to magnet links BTW already.


Uh..yeah, thanks for summarizing the whole article.

Anyway, now the question is, what about private trackers?


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jan 16, 2012)

Confused..
What is magnet link ?


----------



## RahulB (Jan 16, 2012)

Private Trackers don't constitute the majority of Torrents anyway, so it won't effect TPB anyway, plus the word PRIVATE meaning PRIVATE, it is upto Private Trackers to decide how to go on. If they start offering Magnet Links, then they well, lose the very definition of being private.

Here is a great snippet on Magnet Links

MAGNET LINKS **** Source Softpedia

Magnet links though are just links, they have no files associated with them just data. The links are an evolving URI standard developed primarily to be used by p2p networks. They differ from URLs, for example, in that they don't hold information on the location of a resource but rather on the content of the file or files to which they link. Technically, magnet links are made up of a series of parameters containing various data in no particular order. In the case of BitTorrent, they hold the hash value of the torrent which is then used to locate copies of the files among the peers. They may also hold file name data or links to trackers used by the torrent.

With magnet links, BitTorrent indexers don't have to store any file at all, just a few snippets of data leaving the individual client apps to do all the heavy lifting. In fact, magnet links can be copy-pasted as plain text by users and shared via email, IM or any other medium. For the indexer sites, the allure is clear, using magnet links makes it harder for them to be accused of any wrong-doing in court. Theoretically, magnet links should not have any disadvantages for the users over .torrent files either. It would also potentially make downloads faster as it would enable the clients to download from peers which have identical files but with different names, for example.

Current limitations

 In practice though, since the technology is still being actively developed, some kinks still creep up. Up until very recently, many of the major BitTorrent clients didn't support magnet links at all. After the Pirate Bay introduced them, this is no longer a problem, but there are still things to work out. Indexer sites haven't agreed on a single link format, so it’s up to the clients to support the various implementations. And for the users, the experience isn't on par with using plain .torrent files yet. For example, magnet links on the Pirate Bay don't have any additional data on the torrent other than its content so when the link is opened in uTorrent, for example, the torrent won't have a name or list the files in it.

 This leads to a second problem, without knowing the contents of the torrent, uTorrent starts downloading it directly in the default location, preventing users from selecting a custom location or selecting just some files in a multiple-file torrent. These are likely to be just temporary set-backs, the recently-launched TorrIndex, the world's first magnet link-only BitTorrent indexer, is listing links which have additional information like tracker URLs and the torrent's name. And with broader support from BitTorrent clients and indexers, magnet links will eventually replace .torrent files sooner than you might expect.


----------



## Alok (Jan 16, 2012)

@Navneet Simply, To download a file there are two ways for addressing. 
First is .torrent file. You download a file and double click it to open it in your torrent client.(utorrent)

Other is Magnate Link. In this way you click on magnate icon in front of torrent(in case of  TPB) And desire torrent is automatically added to your client's query.

@RahulB nicely explained mate.

*@thread whatever tpb should just work , i don't care about the method.*


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Yesterday I found that in Pirate Bay. But the problem is that I won't be able to copy .torrent files in pendrive. ha ha.

And the major problem is that we wont be able to choose which file to download and what not to in case of torrents containing multiple files.


----------



## Alok (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah , also we have to bookmark the tpb link for resuming from pen drive.
For this i use Portable Version of Utorrent.


----------



## RahulB (Jan 16, 2012)

I read an article on Torrentfreak that the capability of selecting individual files in Magent Links will be added soon..


----------



## vaithy (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi RahulB,

Thanks for your nice explanations about 'magnet Links', as a non'techie' my understanding in such matters very limited, so I usually post a 'bit of news'-just to get the detailed pictures,during the discussion..
Now clear my doubt..presently, in the case of torrent sites, the torrents are categories, and explained, so even novice users find it is easy to pick up his requirement.. but whether the same comfort available.. i am non speaking about 'geeks' they always treat such matters an easy meat.. but i am asking about the users 'who operate their computers through  one'start' button...


----------



## RahulB (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi, vaithy

I think the explanation is quite simple... anyway...

================================================================

*Torrent Files*

Torrents, typically ending in ".torrent", are control files for the peer-to-peer file sharing technology called BitTorrent.

It's actually pretty cool technology that really just boils down to another way to download files. So really, you just use .torrent files to download other files.

BitTorrent is a distributed file distribution technology. When you download a file using BitTorrent, the file is actually broken up into chunk that your BitTorrent client program then downloads and reassembles into the final file as the pieces arrive. To over-simplify, what makes it interesting are two things:


The different chunks you download can all be coming from different machines. A BitTorrent client will connect to many other BitTorrent clients and download several chunks at once, in random order. In the long run this makes the protocol fairly efficient, and very nicely scalable - the more BitTorrent clients that are serving up a given file, the faster other clients can download it.


As you start collecting chunks of the file, your BitTorrent client will start making those chunks available for downloading to other BitTorrent clients, and will become a part of the peer-to-peer file distribution network.

The ".torrent" file is simply the bootstrap for this whole process. You download that normally, for example in your web browser, and then it is read by your BitTorrent client. It has the information that the BitTorrent client then uses to begin to locate other BitTorrent clients that are serving up the file you're interested in.

"It's actually pretty cool technology that really just boils down to another way to download files."

Example-  Let's say you've discovered that some Open Source Software is available via a torrent. You download the ".torrent" file, and open it in your BitTorrent client. It then goes out to the internet, locates other BitTorrent clients that are serving up that file, and begins downloading all the various chunks until it has a complete copy of the file. 

*Difference between Magnet Links and .torrent *

When you download a torrent file, you’re essentially downloading a small file that contains information on the larger files you want to download. The torrent file tells your torrent client the names of the files being shared, a URL for the tracker and more. Your torrent client then calculates a hash code, which is a unique code that only that torrent has — kind of like an ISBN or catalogue number. From there, it can use that code to find others uploading those files, so you can download from them.

A magnet link does away with the middleman. A magnet link is essentially a hyperlink containing the hash code for that torrent, which your torrent client can immediately use to start finding people sharing those files. Magnet links don’t require a tracker, nor does it require you to download a separate file before starting the download, which is convenient.

A magnet consists of several parts:
magnet: (This is the magnet link identifier)
?xt=urn:btih: ( Defines a Bittorrent Info Hash, the Edonkey identifier would for instance look like this xt=urn:ed2k: )
5dee65101db281ac9c46344cd6b175cdcad53426 (The content hash)
&dn=name (The name of the file)

The full magnet link would look like this *magnet: ?xt=urn:btih:5dee65101db281ac9c46344cd6b175cdcad53426&dn=download* ( There is is no space between ": ?" TDF treats it like a smiley )

Here is a excellent explanation if all this, Read it ( Strongly Recommended )

*torrentfreak.com/bittorrents-future-dht-pex-and-magnet-links-explained-091120/


----------



## Alok (Jan 18, 2012)

There are still both option. Torrent File and magnate link.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jan 18, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> @Navneet Simply, To download a file there are two ways for addressing.
> First is .torrent file. You download a file and double click it to open it in your torrent client.(utorrent)



Thanks but my Firfox is telling me that it can't support magnet links.


----------



## Alok (Jan 18, 2012)

^^Open in your default browser (internet explorer).
Or
download .torrent file.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 18, 2012)

Personally I stopped downloading torrent files from tpb 3 years ago. Then when they started magnet link, I downloaded some of them using heavy ip-filter given to me some of my friends in p2p world. Now, according to them (they are heavily experienced), tpb should have removed all the torrents just when they have removed their tracker. .torrent files without any tracker is meaningless anyway & works like a magnet link.


----------



## roque (Jan 25, 2012)

but the thing is torrenting safe??i mean we know when we download torrents there is definitely a fair chance of being tracked by anti-piracy groups or a particular company whose material is circulated....


----------



## vaithy (Jan 26, 2012)

roque said:


> but the thing is torrenting safe??i mean we know when we download torrents there is definitely a fair chance of being tracked by anti-piracy groups or a particular company whose material is circulated....



Interesting question !
Here is the scenario that what will happened in court..

MAFFIA 's LAWYER: Mr.judge, I am intend to prove with the Exhibit No.1-The screen shot taken by us which detail the IP addresses and location and time of
downloaded the pirated Movie file is placed for record .
Judge:Is the screen shot taken from the defendant computer”
MAFFIA 's LAWYER: No sir, that is from our computer!
Judege: Explain!
MAFFIA 's LAWYER: To prove the point, we visit the accused TBP website, they give a .torrent file, we downloaded that file, than open in our computer..
Judge: you have the programme? Is it legit?
MAFFIA 's LAWYER:yes sir, we use legit utorrent programme, to open the file, than the programme link to various trackers as well as defence peers..then the file was downloaded
(after studying the screen shot)
judge: I see,  tell me which ip is dependent and which ip is yours?
(MAFFIA 's LAWYER is pointing the ips)
Judge:I seen that your Ip as well as the dependent ip is simultaneously uploading and downloading the file is it correct?
MAFFIA 's LAWYER: that is the point of our accusation sir,
 The Defence not only downloaded the copyrighted movie file from the TBP but also distributed to various peers.
Judege: Do you think I am idiot? You said they downloaded a torrent file which is a few Kbs. But now said that they downloaded a movie file volume 1 GB..which is correct.. It is hard to said who is downloading who is uploading.. from the screenshot it appear, you have 100% movie file already in your computer, the defence has only 10% file so it is assumed actual file was seeded by you and uploaded by yours only....
MAFFIA 's LAWYER: Sir... we only want to trap them
judge: case is dismissed!
(the scenario is only effective if the judge is technically sound in computer related cases)


----------



## Alok (Jan 26, 2012)

^^ , and what if one using mobile ip?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes it will survive. no doubt


----------



## Alok (Jan 26, 2012)

Let if i'm caught and judge is somewhat ** then how much punishment??


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 26, 2012)

^^ In India, forget about punishment. Even if you get some letter (which is very very unlikely) just disconnect your present internet connection and get it from a new company.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 26, 2012)

there are laws in india under which a person can be prosecuted for such acts but the problem is not the laws but indian judicial system where in many cases a person hears the final verdict related to his grandfather 10 years after he died.foreign organizations know it all & that is why they do not consider this option worth the effort not to mention the politics involved(foreign companies trying to enslave us by imposing their laws,how dare they?).


----------



## gameranand (Jan 31, 2012)

NitrousNavneet said:


> Thanks but my Firfox is telling me that it can't support magnet links.



Use Opera then. 
Magnet links can be downloaded by utorrent very easily. Don't you use that ??


I just want TPB to work no matter how. It should just work.


----------



## funskar (Feb 6, 2012)

btjunkie  shutdowns forever

btjunkie 2005 -> 2012


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 6, 2012)

So, torrents are getting extinct now a days .


----------



## dissel (Feb 6, 2012)

funskar said:


> btjunkie  shutdowns forever
> 
> btjunkie 2005 -> 2012




This is a really sad news/moment for me.  

I'm extremely rely on this site....their search is the most perfect one.

R.I.P my friend BT Junkie....missed you a lot.

Hell, just yesterday I used it...can't believe...it gone.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 6, 2012)

dissel said:


> This is a really sad news/moment for me.
> 
> I'm extremely rely on this site....their search is the most perfect one.
> 
> ...



Man! You sound like somebody just died! A torrent site has just been closed. It's not "dead"!
IMO, a lot of alternatives will emerge in small time.

But if you are relly feeling sad, my condolences for you!


----------



## noob (Feb 6, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Man! You sound like somebody just died! A torrent site has just been closed. It's not "dead"!
> IMO, a lot of alternatives will emerge in small time.
> 
> But if you are relly feeling sad, my condolences for you!



ha ha ah


----------



## gameranand (Feb 6, 2012)

Why did they shutdown ?? Anyways thank god that TPB is still alive.


----------



## Alok (Feb 7, 2012)

Tpb will never die..


----------



## malcolm_cg (Feb 8, 2012)

any other good torrent sites?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 9, 2012)

^^
No piracy talk here.


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^^
> No piracy talk here.


Torrent != Piracy, he could be talking about genuine sites like mininova


----------



## Alok (Feb 10, 2012)

^^Surely he is not.

Coz he said "good"


----------



## sygeek (Feb 10, 2012)

The whole Pirate Bay magnet archive is up.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/4jUUn.png


The text in blue is what you need, prefix to the magnet address to use it with your browser.

```
"magnet:?xt=urn:btih:"
```


----------



## rsk11584 (Feb 10, 2012)

funskar said:


> btjunkie  shutdowns forever
> 
> btjunkie 2005 -> 2012



my most reliable site today only went to this site to download one software and saw this sad news   it had max no of seeders as compared to TPB. and amazing download speed .

RIP BT JUNKIE>


----------



## rickyponting (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes I think so because Prate Bay is going to provide us links instead of files.


----------



## Krow (Feb 10, 2012)

@sygeek: use [ CODE ] tags.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 10, 2012)

In btjukie no. of seeders were used to be fake many times so still TPB is best.


----------



## rsk11584 (Feb 11, 2012)

gameranand said:


> In btjukie no. of seeders were used to be fake many times so still TPB is best.



i never got disapppointed by BTJunkie the torrents that you wont find on tPB were easily found in BTjunkie, so for me BTJ is the best.


----------



## Alok (Feb 11, 2012)

^Nothing is like Tpb.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 11, 2012)

I like TPB because torrents are usually uploaded first on this site. Btjunkie was also good enough for me but still TPB is best.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 11, 2012)

*ahem ahem*


----------



## ineedcoupon (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank god they will atleast support magnet links


----------

